# good hunt



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I had good dove hunt in the morning saw lot of bird fly around


----------



## Richroll (Sep 14, 2014)

Stg and or Washington city limits?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

No this out on utah hill


----------

